# I could use a Critique on this doeling



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

My kiddos are really wanting to show a goat. To be honest so am I lol. I miss showing. I have only ever shown beef commercial cattle and pigs threw the FFA in my youth. I know she is probably not set up correctly. This was also the 1st time she was ever on a lead. On the behind pic she did step back as my hubby was taking the pic. Would she be worth putting into the show ring. When I look at her I'm very skeptical. I can pick her a part and then say nope not her but I wanted other opinions. I am retaining her. She does come from nice milking lines but her dam in my honest opinion is not a show goat but boy is she a milker. 1st 3 pics are from today at almost 3 mo. Last pic is of her at 1 mo.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Id go for it. It's fun. They could do showmanship with her and do well. 

As long as the kids understand she may not win breed/age group classes I'd do that too. Because it is fun and you get input on her from judges and can pick sires to improve on her. And if you are keeping her either way, why not?

I think generally she's a nice flashy doe so would have a nice stage presence.

Pros
General appearance.
A little hard to say but seems to have a feminine neck.
From the side she looks like she has good depth.
Sharp withers.
Looks like a funny growth stage right now but like the parts are there to be nice if that makes sense. I feel like she probably levels out in that rump on the move?

Cons
Narrow
Could be taller in the front. But could be the growth stage? Or that's the style Nubian she is.

Any pics of mom and her udder?


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I do not have any current pics of her dam. I dont have any pic of the udder on her dam either. The udder pic is a reference pic of her granddam.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

That's some capacity!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for ya'll replies. I have decided to enter her in the East Texas Goat Raisers show on April 9th. I am nervous but it will also be really good learning for both me and my kiddos. I am looking to purchase 2 bottle doelings from a show breeder near me so I may have 3 to show


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I say go for it!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She looks exactly like her dam! The markings are soo the same, wow


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Let us know how she does


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I sure will. I have absolutely no clue what to do for goats shows. I have only ever shown commercial heifers and pigs. I have already started training her to lead and set up and to be honest yesterday for only her 2nd day she did amazing. As long as she can see her to buddy bucklings she will stand set up for as long as you ask her to. I think she know more on what she is to be doing than I do haha. My kids and I have both been wanting to show ours goats for a good while. I figured it would be easier to learn the ropes with a Jr Doe than a doe in milk. If anyone has any pointers about what I am supposed to do to get both her and myself ready for the show ring please let me know .


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Very pretty doeling! She does have some faults but they shouldn't be too major so I think she should do well. Of course that also depends on how competitive the competition is. But she's flashy and eye catching! It's very promising that she is standing so well on her first day! 

As for tips on getting ready for showing. I would work with her out of sight of her buddy so that she knows she's safe with you and you're her buddy as well. Otherwise she could freak out in a show ring, with loud noises and strange goats and no buddy in sight. 

You can probably find videos on YouTube of shows that will give you an idea of how they work and what is expected of you such as always keeping the goat between you and the judge, or only switching sides in front of the goat. Work on walking around in circles and stopping randomly like in the show and quickly setting up so that when you set up quickly in the show it doesn't startle her. Having someone that can stand as the judge and walk up and feel her all over, including the udder area, is good as well. Lastly, if you're using a show chain it's it's a good idea to practice with that as well since they feel and put pressure differently then a normal collar and she could think you're trying to choke her lol. Definitely personal experience with the last one!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

@epayne Thanks. The bucklings are being sold. One is leaving Sat and the other will follow as he is a nice little guy. I am ordering a chain soon. I was given 2 but the chain seem big to me so I want another one. What about clipping? I know I have to clip and I have seen most use a #10 blade. How soon before a show do you clip and how much of the goat? Anything in general I need to make her all beautified? When it comes to clippers what are the best affordable ones to get?


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

A #10 blade is perfect for all over body clipping. You're going to want to wash her and let her dry before clipping because otherwise the dirt in her coat can dull the blades faster. You're going to need to clip everything on her, belly, head, legs, udder, no spot should be unclipped. You're going to need some patience for clipping as well lol. Even my seasoned girls don't like certain areas clipped, especially the legs because their bones are so close to the surface of the skin that the vibration must really tickle/feel weird. Giving her something to munch on while clipping can help. Besides clipping there isn't a whole lot you need to do with goats to get them ready to show. Just make sure they're all clean. If you do showmanship you should scrub feet and under tails until completely clean but normal shows it isn't necessary. Baby wipes are great to have for spot cleaning though so I always keep some in my show box. Maybe a soft brush to brush off any shavings or hay but you can just use your hand as well. If you really get into showing goats some people use a conditioner/shine spray such as Final Bloom from Sullivan Supply but for one goat you don't have to worry. 

Good clipper that will last you awhile usually cost $100 and up. So if you're not sure if you want to continue showing goats, it might be good to ask around and see if you can borrow someones clippers instead of investing on one yet. Personally, my favorite clippers I've used is the Andis 2 speed clipper. I think I've had it for maybe seven years or so. No problems at all with the clippers. Super easy to use and once the blade is dull all you have to do is pop the old one off and put the new one on. And there are many different blade sizes you can use as well. It's also not too loud to scare the goats and is a good size to do hard to clip places like the legs and head. Its also good for all animals, my family has used it on dogs, llamas, horses, and sheep. Its currently on sale on Amazon I just saw. But any clipper similar to that one would be good. If its too small it would probably be hard to get through course body hair and would be better for head and leg clipping. Andis, Wahl, and Oster I know all have good clippers similar to the one I use. So I would shop around those brands and see what you like and what fits in your price range.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks  I will start looking for a set of clippers soon. I dont mind paying over $100 for good clippers.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

Glad I could help! I forgot you had ask when to clip. Generally about a week to five days before the show. If you have a black or white goat it's best a week or maybe even more before the show since their skin can show and make their color and coat look weird. But your doe should be fine anytime during that period to be clipped. And clip against the grain of the hair to get the best cut. If you have any more question, feel free to ask!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

With black goats I do at least 2 weeks ahead or use #7s. And actually some of mine are clipped 3 weeks out because I have a lot to clip and they look fine by the time of the show.
These clippers work great for just a few goats!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

New baby I plan to show along with Stormy. Horrible pic she wouldn't stay out from under my feet lol.


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

She's a cutie. And those ears are beautiful!! Really adds some nice breed character.


----------

